# DIRECTV NOW



## morgan7961

Does anyone any specifics about this service yet...ive seen where it's only going to able to stream to two devices,is there going to be a dvr service to this like ps vue,will it be in 5.1 sound,and how will you get this service,an app or something.for cell phones i guess but what do you use on tv's..


----------



## peds48

No details has been announced.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phrelin

The marketing goals for the service are different - definitely ATT streaming data device oriented. If you use DirecTV live-streaming within its smartphone apps, you are likely experiencing what's coming. There were in September the generic articles like *Deadline Hollywood's DirecTV Now To Offer 100+ Channels With No Data Charges On AT&T, CEO Says*:



> The effort to turn the telco into a mobile video power - directly challenging cable - will offer more than 100 channels at "a very, very aggressive price," [ATT CEO Randall Stephenson] told the Goldman Sachs Communacopia investor conference. And "the data required to stream it on your mobile device is incorporated into the price of the content."
> 
> But not if you use a rival wireless service: "If you choose to use that in a mobile environment on AT&T [then] your data cost will be incorporated into your content cost."
> Still, the initial goal will be to sell DirecTV Now to about 20 million households that don't subscribe to pay TV.
> 
> "We'll be selling this product with one or two streams. These are people living in an apartment with one or two screens."


In terms of tech specs, The Verge in a story speculates that the current streaming service for DirecTV satellite subscribers "basically is that service" and that at the tech level 4K is missing. Bloomberg technology, which as with all Bloomberg stuff oriented to investors, indicates that *AT&T Said to Plan Web Streaming as Primary TV Platform by 2020*. The entire transcript of Stephenson's presentation is available at Seeking Alpha. From a user standpoint he was very straightforward:



> They download an app on their smartphone, their smart TV or their tablet, they subscribe purely digitally, they select their content digitally, they interact with us digitally, the billing is purely an online billing arrangement.


So I would guess that depending upon what device the app is on you would get, for instance, the same sound quality you get from other apps.


----------



## austen0316

I'm surprised no one has any insider news yet


----------



## Jim148

It shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## onan38

Viacom is the latest media company to announce a carriage deal with AT&T for the upcoming DirecTV Now streaming service. 
Under the agreement, the struggling conglomerate's frontline channels will be included on the highly anticipated virtual MVPD service, which is slated to launch later this year. These channels include Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, MTV, VH1, Spike, BET, CMT, TV Land, Nick at Nite, Nick Jr. and Logo.

http://www.fiercecable.com/cable/viacom-signs-directv-now-deal-but-gets-only-10-channels-streaming-service


----------



## Stewart Vernon

*From Engadget:*

"You don't have to sit on pins and needles wondering when AT&T will launch DirecTV Now, its flagship internet-only streaming service. As part of a discussion of the Time Warner acquisition, AT&T chief Randall Stephenson has revealed that DirecTV Now will be ready in November. It might be a bargain, too --"

Full article here.


----------



## phrelin

Per Deadline Hollywood *AT&T CEO Says DirecTV Now Will Offer 100+ Channels For $35 A Month* ""and that includes your mobile streaming cost," he said today at the WSJDLive Conference."

Hmmm. That's too good to be true. What don't we know? He even said this:



> Stephenson also suggested that he has other plans to shake up the market. "We're going to touch these third rails that the [pay TV] industry will not and has not touched." For example, he asked: "How can you bring a la carte pricing into the ecosystem?"


----------



## camo

My thoughts the pricing structure may start at $35 with 1/3 of the channels music. It will be interesting just how user friendly it is and can we record series/shows like with the Playstation Vue. How long before prices shoot up into the cord cutters no longer interested territory around that $50 a month mark?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Don't know if there is a relation... but AT&T has talked about providing their own streaming services uncapped over their network... could be they are going to offer a combination Internet + Streaming TV thing... but it remains to be seen if that sort of scenario will fly with the FCC.


----------



## camo

http://cordcuttersnews.com/directv-now-willl-not-skinny-bundles/

Doesn't look like they have any interest of offering packages toward cord cutters. Really I don't see the point if they aren't competing.

Like the article says don't expect pricing structure to be much different than satellite minus the equipment fees.

Quote from Goncalves "Consumers aren't telling us they want less content, they want more flexibility and seamless way of engaging with that content,"

Not sure which consumers he's talking about, surely not Millennials or those tired of $140 month TV without any premium channels.

My prediction this will be a failure before it gets going. Probably will end up being some add on perk for mobile devices to help those spending the $140 a month feel good about it.


----------



## kevinturcotte

If it's only $35 a month, allows at least 2 simultaneous streams, and works like Hulu (Delayed viewing vs live only), I might be interested


----------



## phrelin

Here we see the potential for two markets - cord nevers who are going to be a hard sell for a $35 package and the cord cutters who are used to some live content plus a lot of commercial-skipping DVR'd content.

The question for sports fans is there an option that includes live content ... that is the only viable option. DirecTV has always catered more effectively to them than Dish which has leaned away from mandatory costly content. How that shakes out is going to depend on negotiations with networks and other media creators.

The issue for every one of us in the future is (a) do we "cut" and, if so, (b ) what options do we want. There is so much streaming content out there now, I'm not sure how one finds their way through the options. But I will by May 2017 as I'm sure that by 2020 many others will have.


----------



## CincySaint

As a former D* subscriber and current SlingTV cord-cutter, I don't see how D* Now is competitive. Sling is only $20 month and offers a number of "skinny bundles" that allow subscribers to tailor the channels they receive.

I am sports guy so I added the sport pack for $5 more. So for a total of $25 I get ESPN, TBS, TNT, etc. And I can use my Sling ID to get into WatchESPN.

Not sure, in my case, why I'd want to pay more to D*


----------



## inkahauts

Until we see the actual lineup at $35 we won't know.


----------



## tylorert

I want DirectvNOW! lol Give me DirectvNOW!


----------



## phrelin

CincySaint said:


> As a former D* subscriber and current SlingTV cord-cutter, I don't see how D* Now is competitive. Sling is only $20 month and offers a number of "skinny bundles" that allow subscribers to tailor the channels they receive.
> 
> I am sports guy so I added the sport pack for $5 more. So for a total of $25 I get ESPN, TBS, TNT, etc. And I can use my Sling ID to get into WatchESPN.
> 
> Not sure, in my case, why I'd want to pay more to D*


I'm curious. In terms of non-sports shows on TNT and TBS can you watch shows a day or two after they air and fast forward through commercials?


----------



## AnonomissX

tylorert said:


> I want DirectvNOW! lol Give me DirectvNOW!


Me too Me too!

I'm in a house with 3 females, we don't watch sports, and the big demand/DVR time is for Local/national network programs HGTV, Food Network,TLC,E,Lifetime and TMC. Live tv would be the local big 3 networks and news channels.

I already have Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime and all are available as apps on the Xbox One, and I love the way they function. It would be the BOMB if I could get Directv Now as a service or app on the Xbone, even for twice the cost - I would save SO MUCH MONEY.

Even if it doesn't happen as an Xbox service, I could still get an Firestick and feed it into the Xbone's HDMI pass through, just like I am doing now with the Directv genie.

There was news today that the Directv Now debut will be November 28th 2016. I have one of the dreaded HR 34 DVRs and had recieved an email to call and upgrade for no cost nor new commitment since the Genie Go was being discontinued. I should be out of commitment anyway, and will HAPPILY drop the current setup and go with Directv Now, even if it means 2 sevices to let my family watch on more than one TV or device at once.

Even if I purchased a first generation Xbox One for every room with a tv, they are available for only a month and 1/2 worth of the monthly Directv bill...still big bucks savings and play games to boot 

I love Directv, but...I don't want all the programming. And,faster high speed Internet has made all the streaming options very very appealing. If this has the same basic interface as the current DVR setup, I can get my mom and my sister to take the switch over and new way of watching t with a minimum of pain and squawks


----------



## KyL416

DirecTV Now isn't really going to be ideal for the situation you described unless your entire family only uses 2 TVs at a time. There's also going to be no DVR functions, just whatever is available on Demand and on 72 hour rewind.


----------



## austen0316

KyL416 said:


> DirecTV Now isn't really going to be ideal for the situation you described unless your entire family only uses 2 TVs at a time. There's also going to be no DVR functions, just whatever is available on Demand and on 72 hour rewind.


No DVR functions, you 100% positive?


----------



## kevinturcotte

I'm mostly just looking/hoping for more like an extended Hulu experience. I don't care about actual local channels, but it has to have ABC and FOX channels


----------



## argonaut

More leaked channels:

Fox News Channel
Fox Business Network
FX
FXX
FXM
FS 1
FS 2
Big Ten Network
18 Fox regional sports networks
National Geographic
Nat Geo Wild

Source

Comedy.TV
JusticeCentral.TV

Source

Apparently CBS will not be included now.

Source


----------



## Jim148

Thank you for the update. This might cause me to cancel Sony PS Vue and make the switch to DIRECTV NOW.


----------



## argonaut

DirecTV Now Supports Single Sign-on for Upcoming 'TV' App on iOS and Apple TV

At least we now know the AppleTV is a supported platform.

A really good analysis on skinny bundles and OTT services from Variety

Also a new Deadline.com article. The most interesting take away from that article was...



> ...Dish Network has attracted about 825,000 paying subscribers to Sling TV, which starts at $20 a month for about 30 channels. Sony's PlayStation Vue, with more services and a $30 price, has about 160,000 subs.


----------



## KyL416

We already know the platforms, check my post in the thread in the DirecTV Forum:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/223025-will-directv-now-be-primary-tv-delivery-method-by-2020/page-5#entry3445025

The Single Sign On thing is referring to TV Everywhere apps like Watch ESPN, Watch Disney, Fox Sports Go, Discovery Go, etc. If you haven't noticed, on many platforms like Android and computers after you sign in on one TV Everywhere app, you're automatically signed in for most of the other ones.


----------



## argonaut

Here are the channels:










Here is a more complete list:





Sorry the site won't let me customize the img code.


----------



## swyman18

Ok, good to see the RSN's. But I wonder if there will be an option to purchase all of them, similar to the current Sports Pack. I'm guessing probably not.


----------



## KyL416

It's not listed above, but in addition to ABC, Fox and NBC in select markets, if you are in a Telemundo O&O market, you'll also get the national Telemundo feed.

For those who haven't figured it out:
Live a Little = Entertainment
Just Right = Choice
Go Big = Xtra
Gotta Have It = Ultimate

For those who are interested, here's what DirecTV Now doesn't have:

The following regular channels:
203 Look Network
222 Mercury Media
223 Celebrity Shopping TV
226 Liquidation Channel
228 Gem Shopping Network
235 Esquire
238 ReelzChannel
240 HSN
273 Pop
274 Ovation
275 QVC
291 Disney Channel West
297 Cartoon Network West
300 Nickelodeon West
305 Ion East
306 Ion West
307 WGN America
313 Jewelry Television
315 QVC Plus
316 Evine
318 Beauty iQ
324 America's Auction Network
326 Great American Country
328 TV One
338 UP
344 SonLife
348 Free Speech TV
352 NASA TV
363 Golden Eagle Broadcasting
364 INSP
365 God TV
366 Jewish Life Televison
367 World Harvest Television
368 Hope Channel
369 Daystar
370 EWTN
371 Hillsong
372 TBN
373 Word Network
374 BYU
375 Link TV
376 CTN
377 TCT
378 NRB
379 UplifTV
380 Impact
381 ASPiRE
388 JBS
447 ONCE
448 Enlace
461 HITN
2068 Iglesia ni Cristo
2095 Arirang
2119 CCTV News
2183 MHz Worldview

The following Premiums:
354 DogTV
385 MBC Drama HD
502 HBO2 East
503 HBO Signature
504 HBO West
505 HBO2 West
506 HBO Comedy
508 HBO Family West
509 HBO Zone
516 Cinemax West
517 MoreMAX
519 ActionMAX
520 5StarMAX
521 MovieMAX
522 ThrillerMAX
523 Cinemax Latino
525-531 Starz (only the StarzEncore channels are available as part of Gotta Have It)
545-556 Showtime (including Flix and TMC)
566 HDNet Movies
567 MGM HD
568 Sony Movie Channel
569 Universal HD
570 Smithsonian
571 Crime & Investigation
572 MTV Live
573 Shorts HD

The following Sports Channels:
212 NFL Network
214 MavTV
221 CBS Sports Network
605 Sportsman Channel
606 The Outdoor Channel
608 Fox College Sports
614 ESPN Classic
615 ESPN Goal Line
620 BeIN Sports
621 Fox Soccer Plus
623 One World Sports

The following RSNs
470 Spectrum Deportes
628 NESN
634 MSG
635 MSG Plus
639 SNY
640 MASN
659 Root Sports Pittsburgh
674 Root Sports Southwest
681 Altitude
683 Root Sports Rocky Mountain
687 Root Sports Northwest
691 Spectrum SportsNet

Sonic Tap
Spanish Packages
International Packages


----------



## kevinturcotte

http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/6211-DIRECTV-Now-right-now-one-blogger-s-opinionSeriously, no on demand at all? Live viewing ONLY?! What is this, the 70's? Absolutely ZERO percent of my tv viewing is live tv (100% used to be DVR, now 100% is on demand) so I guess this isn't for me, not even if it were $10 a month for "Gotta Have It"


----------



## KyL416

He's wrong, and clearly just going by the very vague details in the press release that didn't reveal everything, and making false assumptions about Fullscreen, a product completely seperate from DirecTV Now that AT&T also showcased yesterday.

There IS On Demand, along with 72 hour rewind (where new episodes are available almost immediately after they air for 3 days), and restart for select channels and programming.

EDIT: Also how nice of them to use the opportunity to shill the antennas they sell with a claim of it being possible to get 100+ channels with them, even though only a tiny fraction of people live in an area where 100+ subchannels are available. In most of those areas like NYC and LA, once you get beyond the major subchannel networks like Retro, the bulk of those other subchannels are nothing but infomercials or foreign language channels that target expats from those countries. The bulk of them are also low power stations that aren't available once you leave the city limits and enter the suburbs.

EDIT2: Now there's a retraction placing the blame on the fact that he, a satellite dealer, wasn't invited to a product launch that doesn't involve their dealer network. Gee I don't know, how about waiting until something launches before writing a "review" blasting something solely based on something that even the smallest amount of research would have told them isn't the case. (It isn't the first thing they got something wrong in their blog, i.e. a previous claim they made that the RC66 remote is the same as the RC64 and RC65, even though a quick check of the codes online would show that each new version came with many additional model specific codes)


----------



## kevinturcotte

KyL416 said:


> He's wrong, and clearly just going by the very vague details in the press release that didn't reveal everything, and making false assumptions about Fullscreen, a product completely seperate from DirecTV Now that AT&T also showcased yesterday.
> 
> There IS On Demand, along with 72 hour rewind (where new episodes are available almost immediately after they air for 3 days), and restart for select channels and programming.


Good. That just seemed archaic. Anybody know if having Directv Now will allow us to log into channels' websites/apps for viewing, or will ALL viewing be done through the Directv Now app?


----------



## KyL416

You'll be able to authenticate in apps, but not everything will be available on Day 1. The Disney/ESPN apps should be available tommorow.


----------



## kevinturcotte

KyL416 said:


> You'll be able to authenticate in apps, but not everything will be available on Day 1. The Disney/ESPN apps should be available tommorow.


If that's the case, then I might just cancel my Hulu Premium subscription and switch to Go Big for $35


----------



## kevinturcotte

kevinturcotte said:


> If that's the case, then I might just cancel my Hulu Premium subscription and switch to Go Big for $35


Wait though. Am I going to be able to watch NBC, ABC, and Fox channels? I don't care if they're local, as long as I can watch the shows on them.


----------



## KyL416

You might get ABC live where you are because your affiliate is owned by Hearst, but not NBC or Fox live. You'll be able to get the VOD. You might want to wait on cancelling Hulu though to see if your favorite shows are available. Because of some complicated studio stuff, some content might not be available on VOD. Check if the shows you want have full episodes available for viewing on ABC, Fox and NBC's websites, those are the things that should be available on VOD.


----------



## kevinturcotte

KyL416 said:


> You might get ABC live where you are because it's owned by Hearst, but not NBC or Fox live. You'll be able to get the VOD. You might want wait on cancelling Hulu though to see if your favorite shows are available. Because of some complicated studio stuff, some content might not be available on VOD.


I NEED to have access to The Simpsons, Family Guy, Bob's Burgers, The Goldbergs, The Real O'Neils, South Park, & The Walking Dead. Anything else is just gravy, but those are required


----------



## KyL416

Simpsons, Family Guy, Bob's Burgers, Goldbergs, Real O'Neils and Walking Dead should be available.

South Park is iffy, they signed an exclusive deal with Hulu for current season streaming, so it might not be available on demand with DirecTV Now.


----------



## kevinturcotte

KyL416 said:


> Simpsons, Family Guy, Bob's Burgers, Goldbergs, Real O'Neils and Walking Dead should be available.
> 
> South Park is iffy, they signed an exclusive deal with Hulu for current season streaming, so it might not be available on demand with DirecTV Now.


South Park is almost over for this season anyway. Anybody know how long the "Go Big for $35" promotion lasts? If I can watch the season finale of South Park on Hulu and then cancel and still do the "Go Big for $35" promo, I probably will


----------



## AnonomissX

So...all those channel apps on the Xbox one that require a tv provider log in will be supported by Directv Now?Color me VERY interested. I really only watch the channels in the lowest tier (live a little) but if I am grandfathered into the second from the top for 35.00 a month, count me in. I am torn, as I was thinking Roku, now I am thinking Amazon fire TV. I live in Las Vegas, and am anxiously awaiting news on getting local channels, or else I am going to have to dink with an OTA antenna and a Tablo OTA DVR...and I am on the other side of the valley from all the broadcast towers :nono2: DTV now save me!

And LOL at the long list of shopping channels I have the privilege of not having access to if I switch to Directv Now... :rolling:


----------



## AnonomissX

Up at midnight, site went to username / password authentication pop up, now getting can't be reached message on Chrome...something is happening...F5...F5...F5...


----------



## AnonomissX

It's live!

.......

I've signed up for a free trial including the second top tier and HBO. Easy sign up, and once I finished, got the message

"May all your streams come true."


----------



## AnonomissX

Clicked on watch now on Chrome and got this message:

"

This site can't be reached
*directvnow.com* refused to connect."

(Cartman voice)

"GAAAADAAAAMMIIIITTTT!" :bang :bang :soapbox: !rolling


----------



## KyL416

Looking at the list, right now only the O&O's are available for locals, and NBC is only available on mobile devices and desktops.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

KyL416 said:


> For those who haven't figured it out:
> Live a Little = Entertainment
> Just Right = Choice
> Go Big = Xtra
> Gotta Have It = Ultimate


So will our prices be lowered to reflect those prices? 

How can they offer these channel packages for so much cheaper on a streaming service but not on regular satellite?

I wonder how many people are going to call in threatening to cancel and switch to DN but then get offered some nice discounts?

Will they ever offer an all sports package?


----------



## AnonomissX

Well....

It works on the Chrome browser in Windows 10, but I got a crazy cool idea to try the Edge browser on the Xbox One...and got this:










Back to the drawing board! This laptop has an HDMI out, and I watch Directv via the HDMI input/One Guide on the Xbox, so I will try THAT later...


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I was wondering why DirecTV now will not have The Root Sports Networks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

Root doesn't have any in market streaming rights for the NBA, NHL and MLB like CSN and Fox Sports do.


----------



## Mark Walters

KyL416 said:


> It's not listed above, but in addition to ABC, Fox and NBC in select markets, if you are in a Telemundo O&O market, you'll also get your Telemundo station.
> 
> For those who haven't figured it out:
> Live a Little = Entertainment
> Just Right = Choice
> Go Big = Xtra
> Gotta Have It = Ultimate


There are channels in these satellite TV packages that don't offer a streaming option that are NOW offered on DirecTV Now for the Apple TV. For example if someone subscribes to the satellite Xtra package, shouldn't they be able to stream all those same channels that DirecTV Now only customers can? Is there an option for current D* satellite subscribers to utilize the D* Now platform? I'm already paying higher prices for the satellite package and gear. Thanks


----------



## onan38

Quick question,I am going to sign up for the free 7 day trial to test this out.Then if i like suspend my Directv service to make sure Directv Now stands up over time. Since i am am grandfathered in on Choice extra classic,if i suspend and decide to go back will they let me keep my grandfathered package or will i be upgraded to a current package?


----------



## peds48

Mark Walters said:


> There are channels in these satellite TV packages that don't offer a streaming option that are NOW offered on DirecTV Now for the Apple TV. For example if someone subscribes to the satellite Xtra package, shouldn't they be able to stream all those same channels that DirecTV Now only customers can? Is there an option for current D* satellite subscribers to utilize the D* Now platform? I'm already paying higher prices for the satellite package and gear. Thanks


DIRECTVNow and DIRECTV satellite are two difderent services as far as ATT is concerned. So subbing to one won't get access to the other.

But out of curiosity, which channel are you referring to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrelin

Since we have some early adopters here, I'm wondering how accurate this article is AT&T's new $35 streaming TV package has been plagued by technical problems which discusses what in my mind are not unexpected streaming live TV channels problems. I would have to say that I am not anticipating watching live TV when I cut the cord in May, but right now some programming simply is not available to be episode-streamed without a cable or satellite package. And I do have reservations that live streaming simply cannot replace cable/satellite due to the internet. At times I even have problems streaming something off of Netflix, Hulu, and other similar sites, probably problems not related to the site server or my ISP, but just due to the internet.


----------



## goldwing

Keeping in mind its only been running for 3 days but so far i like DirecTV Now better then Sony's Vue and WAY WAY better then Sling. When i tested Sling awhile back i had to use the windows app which i thought was very buggy. I couldn't test Vue till last week when i got myself a Amazon Stick. For my own personal top 10 must have cable channels Vue was the winner by far over Sling. Directv Now packages in my opinion are ever better yet. The "real" $35 package has 9 of my 10 (only missing AHC) and right now you get the $60 package for $35. You all know that this $60 package for $35 won't last long and it's kinda nice to know that i would lose only 1 channel.

I even think the picture quality is better then Sling and Vue, Vue being the worse by far. As far as guide goes i have [email protected], [email protected] and Sling last keeping in mind i am testing using the slowest hardware possible. LOL

In NO WAY am saying that its even close to as good as sat or cable tv. But for me i just got tired of paying $100+ a month for 10 channels. If i can ever buy those 10 for $40 a month i will come back.

I suspended my DTV sat account in July and today called and canceled after 22 year subscribing.


----------



## Mark Walters

peds48 said:


> DIRECTVNow and DIRECTV satellite are two difderent services as far as ATT is concerned. So subbing to one won't get access to the other.
> 
> But out of curiosity, which channel are you referring to?


Looking for LIVE streams of NBA TV, FOX NEWS, NATGEO and want to watch them on my Apple TV as it is available on D* Now.


----------



## Jim148

goldwing said:


> ...but so far i like DirecTV Now better then Sony's Vue and WAY WAY better then Sling...


Wow, we are very similar to one another. I had DISH Netowrk for 22 years. I canceled in February 2016. A week later Sony PlayStation Vue went from test markets to nationwide, so I subscribed. In their defense, it was worth the $30 per month for the package I had/have.

I have been following the awaited Direct TV Now for a while now. I subscribed yesterday, even though I read about some issues they have/had. I canceled Sony PlayStation Vue last night, but it will still be available for a couple weeks until the end of my billing cycle. I was a bit frustrated that some channels are restricted to the home network.

So far, I like Direct TV Now. In all honesty, I often will surf the web and have the streaming service playing nearby on my phone or tablet. It is worth a bit over a $1.00 per day to me for that. I am also doing the free HBO and Cinemax, but I will probably cancel that after a week. I am also in search of forums specific to Direct TV Now. Does anybody here know of any yet?


----------



## peds48

Jim148 said:


> . I am also in search of forums specific to Direct TV Now. Does anybody here know of any yet?


www.forums.att.com have a forum dedicated for this service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forecheck

This is a deal breaker for me, the local RSN's don't have much value without the games

DirecTV Now has its share of sports, but no NFL Sunday Ticket or local RSN games


----------



## KyL416

They said from the start it wouldn't have Sunday Ticket, whoever was still expecting it to have it hasn't been paying attention. Those who fall under the areas where DirecTV can't be installed have the option of subscribing to NFL Sunday Ticket Online and don't need DirecTV Now to do so. (Mainly college campuses, apartment buildings, and cases where an installer confirms that no line of sight is available so the address is added to the approved list)

As for local RSN's, they don't currently have the subregion feeds available yet, so it would affect an area like Charlotte, but not Atlanta where FS South is based. Right now the only teams in season on the main FS South feed are ones that aren't available in Charlotte. (i.e. Atlanta Hawks) If this were about 4 months from now they would get the Braves.

PS Vue had the same issues with FSN when they first went national. Outer areas lost FSN for about a month until they added the regional varations for those areas. It also affected channels like YES in areas where the Yankees are available but not the Nets.


----------

